# What release for hunting?



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

*carter*

if u can handle the price its hard to beat a carter.whether u want a handhled,resistance release or index in my opinion carters are the best.there triggers are fantastic.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Scott Sabertooth , best release I have ever used , no creep , light trigger , the trigger is set forward so you can shoot a little longer draw length . I use this release in 3D and hunting !!


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

x2 sabertooth I us it for 3d & hunting.


----------



## Fireduck (Aug 8, 2010)

x3 for Scott sabertooth. Switched from a Tru Ball Tornado and couldn't be happier. Best release I have used if you shoot a string loop.


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

I shoot a scott stingray which gives me the same anchorpoint i use for my backtension release that i use for target.


----------

